# Training PDFs



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Again from Ross Enamait's site, just a general compendium of training info that I'm sure both new and old members of the site will find useful. again I've made it a sticky. BTW, this turned out to be a total ballache as most of the links on Ross's site were broken so I had to re enter all of them! You're welcome! 

General Training Information and Research

An Online Examination of Human Anatomy and Physiology

GetBodySmart: Interactive Tutorials and Quizzes On Human Anatomy and Physiology

HIIT for fat loss

Moderate-Intensity Continuous Activity vs. High-Intensity Intermittent Activity:

http://www.elitefts.com/ws4sb/WS4SB.pdfWestside For Skinny Bastards Part III:

Hand Balancing Courses:

Javorek Complex Info:

Javorek

The Road To HIT is Paved with Good Intentions:

The Road to HIT is paved with good intentions

Cable training

[Strength Training for Women

The End of "Periodization" in the Training of High Performance Sport

The End of Periodization in the training of high performance sport

The Well-Rounded Workout: An Introduction to Medicine Ball Training

http://www.medicineballs.com/train/mbfull.pdf

Sandbag exercise manual

Medicine ball stuff

Coach Dan John, From the GRound up! Free beginners Weightlifting manual!

http://danjohn.org/bp.pdf

Dowel-Band Training for the Trunk [by Dave Schmitz]

http://www.grapplersgym.com/Dowel.pdf

Crossfit Journal The garage gym

Dragging the Line Sled dragging

Introduction to Sled Dragging [Part I (By Todd Wilson)]

http://www.dieselcrew.com/articles/sleddraggingI.pdf

Sled Dragging Part II [The Fundamentals (By Todd Wilson)]

http://www.dieselcrew.com/articles/toddwilsonsledii.pdf

Drag your butt into shape

Gordon pirie running book.

http://www.gordonpirie.com/

Beyond the Norm

Strong posterior chain

Training Routines

Houston Texans Training Manual: 

Flexibility Tutorials:

Information Regarding Rehab and Recovery

Injured, Now What?

The minimal equipment guide to rehabilitation training:

Shoulder rehab:

Calf and Low back:

Shin Splints:

More Shin Splint Info:

Rehab For Tennis Elbow:

Patellar tendinitis:

Clicking hip (snapping hip syndrome):

Self-myofascial release:

Soft Tissue Work:

Sports Injury Handbook: 

Active Rehabilitation:

Pulled Muscles, Scar Tissue and Re-Injury:

Recovery and Regeneration: 

Groin strain rehab program: 

Ankle Rehab

Sport Injury Info:

More Sport Injury Info:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice finds. Really good articles for ankle strenthening for those of us with dodgy ankle's.


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

cheers matt! some very useful info


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome info. I'm recovering from repeated Ankle issues lets hope I can use this to get through


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ross used to be the man - now SS Matt the man...nice one for the hard work...all this free time, shouldn't you be practising hitting something? :thumb


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, just saw you comment... yeah, had a bit too much free time on my hands and was hitting lots of stuff a lot of the time, now, far too busy for my own damn good.. still, at least I'm getting paid now!


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for spending your time in compiling these.

Will have a look now seeing as I actually have the elbow, knee and toe problem at the moment!


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Anything on kettlbell training?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Might have some KB stuff kicking about, will look at the new stuff I've got together and update this in the next few weeks.


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Nice 1 Matt.... love posts like this


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

:whs


----------

